
Garden Hermit - kiliantics
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_hermit
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I wonder if Rob Greenfield would consider himself to be a modern day Garden
Hermit?[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr5s0ps9rAQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr5s0ps9rAQ)

